# Make or Buy? - Tagging-Programm



## geo (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
eine Freundin von mir hat mich darum gebeten, ihr ein Programm zu schreiben, mitdem sie verschiedene Dateien (also Dokumente, Bilder, PDFs, ...) mit Tags versehen kann, und dann nachher nach diesen Schlagwörtern suchen kann, und ihr werden dann die entsprechenden Dateien aufgelistet. Das Programm sollte nach Möglichkeit auch noch relativ "intelligent" sein, also dass man eventuell Tags miteinander verbinden kann (Hund ist eher wie Katze als Auto)...
Ich hoffe ihr versteht einigermaßen die Grundsituation bzw. die Anforderungen...jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: gibt es schon sowas ähnliches? Ich hab nämlich nix gefunden...nur bevor ich jetzt anfang zu schreiben, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch etwas ähnliches schonmal gehört und weiß mehr als ich (am besten Freeware)...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
beste Grüße =)


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (8. Mrz 2012)

Ist zwar nicht Freeware, aber das Microsoft Betriebssystem bringt ab der Version Vista doch die Möglichkeit mit, Tags an alles mögliche zu heften.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn in dem Betriebssystem auch eine Möglichkeit zur Suche bestünde.

Ob es darin allerdings sowas wie Vererbung für Tags gibt, Haustier (Hund, Katze, etc.) ist mir unbekannt.


----------



## geo (9. Mrz 2012)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Ist zwar nicht Freeware, aber das Microsoft Betriebssystem bringt ab der Version Vista doch die Möglichkeit mit, Tags an alles mögliche zu heften.
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn in dem Betriebssystem auch eine Möglichkeit zur Suche bestünde.
> 
> Ob es darin allerdings sowas wie Vererbung für Tags gibt, Haustier (Hund, Katze, etc.) ist mir unbekannt.



Danke schonmal...hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2012)

mit fällt gerade beim erneuten Lesen die professionell(er)e Suchphrase 'dateiverwaltung tags' ein,
dazu gibts anscheinend einige Links, etwa
Download Tagged Frog - Dateiverwaltung mit Tags und Keywords - Dateimanager

bekannt?


für Linux:
[gelöst] Dateiverwaltung mit Tags oder ähnlich? - Anwendungen - GentooForum.de


----------



## geo (9. Mrz 2012)

Hey, super! Genau sowas hatte ich gesucht! Vielen Dank =)


----------

